# Blogging



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

In this chicken journey I have come across many blogs. There is so much information out there. Do you peeps read blogs or blog yourself?


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Nope, I don't have time for them and most seem like self-serving rambling. I like boards like this where there's actual interaction between people.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm with you Tiny. I'm not much of s Blog participant.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I do have a couple favorites that I have been reading, but everyone seems to have conflicting ideas on how to raise chickens. I am wondering how to share all the information I have collected. Do I share it here, or start a blog? I have no idea how to start a blog. I have been saving everything on my chicken pinterest board. Chicken research.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Start a journal. Then it's there if you want to refer back but it's not public so you can work out the details of what you really think. Also, you can publish your book do we can all read it when you are done. 

I thought you were doing that already. Lol


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Just journaling and researching. Book? Hmmmm lol. Adventures of the rescue roo and the clueless chicken lady. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

dont like blogs at all, maybe thats because ive never read a good one.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I always said that I would call my book "The More I know People, the More I Like My Chickens"


----------

